# What should I expect? Dating a furry while I'm not one? I need to know more...



## For_You (Jun 22, 2012)

Okay so I am not sure exactly how I am going to go about asking this or anything so I am just going to jump in and see where it takes me. 

So I am really kind of confused about the whole furry thing and I really don't mean that to sound bad cause I don't want it to its just.... Well okay so I guess I have to provide some information to WHY i am asking about this. But I don't want to say too much because it's personal. 

First off i am not a furry but my boyfriend is. I have only heard about furries in the context of being negative and bad which I realize isn't the truth. From everything I have read and he has told me I can tell that society and people have taken what it is and changed it into something it's not. Though even with knowing that, what he's told me, and having read pretty much all I have found I still have questions.. I want to understand it all and accept it and I am fine with it I'm just still somewhat confused but I want to do everything I can to be able to understand the situation and what he is and what means and everything because I really care about him and I don't want to be the close minded bitch that it seems a lot of non- furries become when they find out their significant other is a furry. So please just bear with my naievenesss and help, it means a lot to me, please???!?

Question attempt one: so I know basically what furries are but...like...ugh words suck...like what does it mean emotionally??? 

Attempt number two: what exactly should I expect while dating a furry? I know he's the same person who I've fallen for and everything so I'm not worried about our friendship or relationship in that sense but now that we're dating what should I expect to be different from dating someone who isn't a furry if anything?? (this next part might come off as stereo typical and I really hope not because that's not what I want but...) does it always affect sexuality and sexual activity or no? Like... Hmm... Idk how to word anything... Is it going to make things incredibly different sexually from my other relationships? 

Attempt number three: is being a fury like being an animal stuck in a human body or is it like being a human attracted to animals in human bodies or is it humans being more attracted to animals (i think, based on what ive read, the last is more of the negative stereotype than true but idk...) or does it depend on each individual furry?? 

I just.... I want to be able to understand it all and you know just..... I'd say be here for my boyfriend but that makes it sound like he has a fucking disease or something which he doesn't... Just be supportive and understanding. (that sounds better...I think) so anyyyyyy help at all is greatly appreciated!!!!! And thank you for dealing with my naievenesss I hope nothing offended anyone and if it did I sincerely apologize cause that's the last thing I want to do. 

Thank you!


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 22, 2012)

Being furry means different things to different people. Has he said what kind of furry he is? Hobbyist, Lifestyler, ect?
I wouldn't expect anything different from him as a furry, unless now that you know he feels more comfortable about it. Furry means you have some kind of affinity with animals with humans characteristics, it does not mean you are stuck in the wrong body or anything to most furries. Most will make a fursona, a sort of "furry animal" version of themselves. Sexually shouldn't be any different either, unless he has any kinks/fetishes or something. How long have you known him?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 22, 2012)

Furfag here.

I dig animal people. I like art of them and they are fun to draw, too.

That's literally it for me. It has no deep emotional meaning to me at all. Nothing spiritual, sexual, mental or anything outside of "lol these things are cool".

Your boyfriend may be the same as me, just like many, many other people. If he is not, I wish you good luck.


----------



## BRN (Jun 22, 2012)

You can expect him to spend a fair bit of time on the internet - that's where the furry community mostly is active.


But other than that, everything else will come down to his personality. Being a furry won't mean anything. If you know him already, not much will surprise you; and if he's sociable enough to be in a relationship, then he's probably a decent guy.
[Unless this is an online relationship? In which case, well, we all just hope he's telling the truth about himself. ]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 22, 2012)

Let me answer those questions of yours from my point of view.

1: It may or may not mean anything to the person emotionally. There are tons of different kinds of furries each with their own level of interest to anthros
2: I don't really know how being furry changes anything on how to date one. It is just a hobby, not a lifestyle
3: Again, there are millions of different kinds of furries. Some may feel like they're stuck in human bodies, but I believe that for most of us being furry is just liking anthro art


----------



## Jaxinc (Jun 22, 2012)

For_You said:


> Question attempt one: so I know basically what furries are but...like...ugh words suck...like what does it mean emotionally???


Ultimately it's an interest. Think about how some guys are obsessed with sports, or cars, or some other thing you can't really express with words. Well being a furry or into it is the same thing, it's an interest into the community, the art(mainly) and the things around it.



> Attempt number two: what exactly should I expect while dating a furry? I know he's the same person who I've fallen for and everything so I'm not worried about our friendship or relationship in that sense but now that we're dating what should I expect to be different from dating someone who isn't a furry if anything?? (this next part might come off as stereo typical and I really hope not because that's not what I want but...) does it always affect sexuality and sexual activity or no? Like... Hmm... Idk how to word anything... Is it going to make things incredibly different sexually from my other relationships?


What to expect? NORMALLY you shouldn't expect anything any different from a 'normal' person. Although he might ask you to look at some art to see if you like it, get your opinion on it, that sort of thing.

Sexually... it differs but again NORMALLY no you shouldn't expect anything 'odd'. Some people have different 'kinks' in bed, but you won't have to growl or act like an animal if that's what you're wondering.



> Attempt number three: is being a fury like being an animal stuck in a human body or is it like being a human attracted to animals in human bodies or is it humans being more attracted to animals (i think, based on what ive read, the last is more of the negative stereotype than true but idk...) or does it depend on each individual furry??


OK lets get this straight riiiiiiiiight off.
Furries are in a BROAD group of crazies(scuse the word) from anything to people who ONLY like the artwork, to people that have a 'fursona'(or persona, alternate, whatever), to people that act things out or pretend to be, and.... 

then there are those that BELIEVE they are animals... these are referred to as "otherkin" and I'm not going to take any shots, but yes they believe they are animals reincarnated or otherwise and trapped in a human body. This is but a SMALL fraction of the community.

Attracted to animals, no, but again there IS a SMALL percentage that is into that(zoophiles), but the majority is disgusted by it. While we are 'interested' in "Anthropomorphs" that are animals with human characteristics(two legs, arms, walks upright, ect...) it doesn't mean we are attracted to animals, or nessacarily the fictional characters(but again, SOME ARE LOL).

Really get to know him, it's obvious you're into him because you're wanting to know more... so just ASK HIM? Have him explain it better because his views and beliefs will most likely differ from mine.


Again think of it more as an... interest or obsession like some people get with cars, or sports... and how they look at pictures of cars, watch videos of, draw pictures of... best analogy I got.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 22, 2012)

Surely the best person to ask would be your boyfriend,? You've already asked him about some aspects of the fandom, I'm sure you can ask him the following questions



For_You said:


> Question attempt one: so I know basically what furries are but...like...ugh words suck...like what does it mean emotionally???


What do you mean "emotionally"? It means more to some than it does to others. 



For_You said:


> Attempt number two: what exactly should I expect while dating a furry? I know he's the same person who I've fallen for and everything so I'm not worried about our friendship or relationship in that sense but now that we're dating what should I expect to be different from dating someone who isn't a furry if anything?? (this next part might come off as stereo typical and I really hope not because that's not what I want but...) does it always affect sexuality and sexual activity or no? Like... Hmm... Idk how to word anything... Is it going to make things incredibly different sexually from my other relationships?


Well, no one here can tell you what to expect from him, considering that we know nothing personal about him. Is he an arty person? Expect lots of drawing. 



For_You said:


> Attempt number three: is being a fury like being an animal stuck in a human body or is it like being a human attracted to animals in human bodies or is it humans being more attracted to animals (i think, based on what ive read, the last is more of the negative stereotype than true but idk...) or does it depend on each individual furry??


No. No no no. Fun fact, only 3% consider the sexual aspect to be the most important factor to the fandom, and only 5.2% considered themselves not to be human. Klisoura is useful.

Just look at it as a hobby, it's most likely that he considers it a hobby himself. But, like I said, it'd help to discuss these things more with him.


----------

